# Ingest glass slivers or wait raw honey



## homemaker (Apr 8, 2016)

I have several quart jars of raw honey in my pantry. I took one out to use but it was too hard so I microwaved it for a minute. While it was microwaving the jar cracked. I don't want to ingest glass splinters but I also don't want to waste my honey. Any suggestions?


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

The slivers won't have penetrated into the honey very far. Scoop it into a fresh jar and be careful not to scrape the sides where the cracks are. If there are splinters on top, too, scrape a little off into the trash first.


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

maybe warm it and run it through a fine mesh strainer and/or cheese cloth?


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

You really don't want to accidentally ingest any glass..


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I wonder if liquid honey would go through a coffee filter? I really have NO idea but hot honey is thinner than cold honey. You might try it with a small amount.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

If you can get it through several layers of muslin cloth, maybe. But remember that even the dust from the glass will be razor-sharp, and glass doesn't show up on X-rays.

I really wouldn't take the risk.

Is there any non-food recipe that uses honey that you've been wanting to try?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ya. Save it for makeing a batch of manure tea ,for the garden. I save molded,or maple syrup that has "issues"( a batch once got a mess of dust in it). If you can't find info., I'll help.....
The other jars, set them in boiling water.


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

is what id find a recipe for & make with it


----------



## cranberryrose (Dec 4, 2010)

After my son broke glass and swept it aside and I stepped into it, it took almost 2 years to figure out how to save myself from the pain of walking. It doesn't show on xrays, and each night, my daughter held a flashlight and pulled slivers of glass from my foot. Ingesting means internal bleeding, I don't think it's worth it. Use for external uses. I broke a glass on the stove and chose to toss the soup that would have fed a family of 4 for 3 days. Why risk illness?


----------

